
Stories from Putin’s Economist - donatj
https://www.libertarianism.org/media/free-thoughts/stories-putins-economist
======
googletazer
Incredible depth, thanks for posting

~~~
donatj
I found it truly fascinating. I'm glad you seem to have enjoyed it!

